# Reputable breeders in British Columbia?



## AntarcticBeech (May 13, 2021)

Hello all! We are looking for a dog to add to our family and after thorough reading, we're confident a Vizsla is the breed we're looking for. We're both active people who live in a semi-rural area where we trail run daily and do a lot of mountain biking. We're ready for the energy and companionship demands of the breed.

We're in the process of looking for breeders in our area to contact and develop a rapport with, but very few seem to list the accreditation and health criteria I've read we should look for. We want to make sure that we're supporting an ethical and responsible breeder and we don't mind waiting to get a dog... We just want to make sure we start things with the right person.

Does anyone have recommendations for BC? Thoughts greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

There are no reputable Vizsla breeders in BC and there is no way this might change in the near future. I am in BC and had to import my V from US long time ago. Nothing has changed since.


----------



## hbaerg (Apr 1, 2021)

AntarcticBeech said:


> Hello all! We are looking for a dog to add to our family and after thorough reading, we're confident a Vizsla is the breed we're looking for. We're both active people who live in a semi-rural area where we trail run daily and do a lot of mountain biking. We're ready for the energy and companionship demands of the breed.
> 
> We're in the process of looking for breeders in our area to contact and develop a rapport with, but very few seem to list the accreditation and health criteria I've read we should look for. We want to make sure that we're supporting an ethical and responsible breeder and we don't mind waiting to get a dog... We just want to make sure we start things with the right person.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for BC? Thoughts greatly appreciated!


Any luck? I'm in the same boat and ended up reaching out to a few Washington breeders as well as a couple in BC. But as you said, I'm finding that most aren't reputable breeders in BC or those that are, no longer have breeding programs. If you want to compare notes, I'd be happy to.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Alpine Vizsla is in Washington.


----------



## hbaerg (Apr 1, 2021)

texasred said:


> Alpine Vizsla is in Washington.


Jessica is hard to contact.  I might resort to once a week emails.


----------



## AntarcticBeech (May 13, 2021)

hbaerg said:


> Jessica is hard to contact.  I might resort to once a week emails.


Curious about the etiquette on this... I've hard back from a few breeders who we really like but sometimes it's hard to get a follow up. I gather they are super swamped with requests. Is it appropriate to follow up a few times? I don't want to bug anyone but I also don't want to get lost in their correspondence.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most breeders have been overwhelmed with requests for one of their puppies.
I really would not email them once a week.
Maybe quarterly (3 months) at most.

There is a different breeder, that I would love to get on her waiting list. She does not normally breed but once every 3-4 years. Even with me having owned multiple vizslas, for many years. The odds of me getting one of her pups is low.
If you have 50 people willing to wait years for one of these pups. Then have a litter of 8, and the breeder keeps one from the litter. You have 43 people that will not get a puppy. You can’t get upset, if you don’t get one. You go in knowing the odds are stacked against you.
Her recent last litter was a singleton. There is a very high chance, the breeder will keep the pup. 

The same can be said for people wanting their first, or second vizsla from other breeders. They are getting hundreds, if not thousands of requests for each litter.
My advice is just be patient.


----------



## hbaerg (Apr 1, 2021)

I was joking about once a week (maybe) but I think it's also worth just asking the breeder lots of questions; such as their litter plans, and how they choose puppy families, etc. Then ask for a referral to a different breeder. One thing I've learned is that everyone knows everyone else and you can see each other's dogs in their lines. I've started looking up which breeders Alpine pairs with just to expand my list of good breeders.

It's amazing to me how popular a vizsla is; although, I suppose if I want one, who wouldn't?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha Ha
Your right. Everyone does know everyone, or close to it.
They see, and talk to each other competing in different vizsla related venues. Some of them attend the same summer camps, and training days.


----------



## AntarcticBeech (May 13, 2021)

texasred said:


> Most breeders have been overwhelmed with requests for one of their puppies.
> I really would not email them once a week.
> Maybe quarterly (3 months) at most.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really appreciate this. I've heard from a few breeders who've said they'd be pleased to speak or answer questions but they haven't responded after. Is it appropriate to give a few follow ups? They seem like breeders who we would really like to work with and on one hand I don't want to get lost in an inbox but on the other I don't want to badger them if they're simply overwhelmed.


----------



## arca_tern (6 mo ago)

Kedves said:


> There are no reputable Vizsla breeders in BC and there is no way this might change in the near future. I am in BC and had to import my V from US long time ago. Nothing has changed since.


I'm in BC and looking for a vizsla, curious why this is your opinion? 
I've seen a couple different breeders websites, read up on them, etc, but haven't seen any red flags.
not wanting to start flaming people, but I'm genuinely curious (and now somewhat concerned) about what you said.


----------

